# New Friesian sport horse



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

This is my new mare. I have been trying to get her for the last year. She was a former USEF horse of the year (2009) and trained at KYB Dressage in Illinois. She has been out to pasture for a few months and while she has been well trained, she has become pushy on the ground, so next week she will be off again to the trainer for 1-2 months! Too good of a horse to not be trained to the best of her ability. She is registered and breeding her is a consideration. Her sire is also very accomplished. I'm excited about her even though she admittedly needs some refreshers. This is her sale ad from last year and a competition photo from 2010. I'll hopefully get some good photos tonight when we go to the barn. Her name is Ivy's Nova she is 9. Would like to hear your opinions. Thank you.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Nuts it only posted one pic. Here's the other


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations! What a beauty!


----------



## mynute (Nov 9, 2011)

love her congrats


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

drool*


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice. She may be a tiny bit straight through the hocks. The angle of the photo of her standing does her NO favors! I think she is better than that photo says.


----------



## Shamal (Jan 6, 2014)

Wunderschön


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Elana, I will try to get some better pics this weekend. It is an odd pic, and from a distance. She is a friesian cross, but I think it is safe to say a cross that has been done right. Although I will claim that I am in no way an expert in conformation. Her dam was a spotted draft. She was rated as a 2nd premium as a 5 year old. she is currently in a training program here in Ok after some time off and a couple of trips across the country. I have now had her for 3 weeks. She has a great personality, but canbe pushy on the ground if she thinks food might be involved. So we are working on it with a trainer. I got her as a Christmas present from my husband and a family friend. She will either get in shape and be a great horse for me, or be sold and be a great horse for someone with higher aspirations than myself I'm so excited though!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, if she turns up missing....she will most assuredly NOT be in my barn.
Nope.
**looks innocent**


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Dressage. Do dressage.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

No criticism from me . She's STUNNING.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

BTW can I "borrow" your husband and family friend NEXT Christmas????????????????


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol...I will say my husband knocked it out of the park on this one. His friend actually owned her and I got all googley eyed when I would go home for visits. They made a deal for her and she came here to OK. The friend is very knowledgeable about horses, but has only dealt with quarter horses, so he wasn't too broken up to see her go. I know she would be fantastic for dressage, but I am admittedly a beginner intermediate rider, so we will see what my trainer says. If I do need to sell her, I know I will be able to get a good horse for myself with the money....and husbands friend does know the deal, so he won't be upset if she goes. We all just want her to be used to her fullest potential. Thanks for the compliments! Here's a pic of her in the barn for fun.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

How did it load upside down??? It's making my eyes hurt.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

She's a ceiling walker!

ETA: All fixed.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you Lockwood!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Well if she goes missing don't suspect me


----------

